# Hunting Cabin



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

What is the cheapest way yall have fixed up a spot to lay your head at the deer camp?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mmcclure9 said:


> What is the cheapest way yall have fixed up a spot to lay your head at the deer camp?


Donâ€™t be such a tightarse......buy a nice trailer.......:biggrin:


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

What I call a cowboy camper(truck bed travel camper?????) on a trailer. Looked super crappy but worked great. Had about 800 in it. Still got it if your interested. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You can get some good deals on FEMA trailers


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Portable buildings or FEMA trailers work well for camps.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

got this FEMA trailer for $6,000 out the door 8 yrs ago. Been working great. Craig's List is your friend.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

20 foot conex is solid and secure.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

*Tent!*

I set it up in October, take it down in January. Throw rugs, a cot and a heater and I am golden! Tent lasts about 3 seasons. $100 for the tent X 3 years = $35 a year


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fishtexx said:


> I set it up in October, take it down in January. Throw rugs, a cot and a heater and I am golden! Tent lasts about 3 seasons. $100 for the tent X 3 years = $35 a year


Where do you shower, etc?......


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Unscented Baby wipes! I seldom spend more than 3-4 nights. Outhouse for taking care of serious binness.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Fishtexx said:


> Unscented Baby wipes! I seldom spend more than 3-4 nights. Outhouse for taking care of serious binness.


Being 8 years my senior, I applaud you..........but that isn't happening for me. We were at our place last weekend and it was all the RV air conditioner could do to maintain 85 degrees in this heat. I am at our place WAY too often to not have some comforts of home. I can rough it a few times but I average 3 of 4 weekends during hunting season and 1-2 of 4 during the off-season.


----------



## Colorado1 (Jul 3, 2018)

*Cheap sleep*

I took this truck and put a camper on it and a little work in the back and have a nice place to hang out at night.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Being 8 years my senior, I applaud you..........but that isn't happening for me. We were at our place last weekend and it was all the RV air conditioner could do to maintain 85 degrees in this heat. I am at our place WAY too often to not have some comforts of home. I can rough it a few times but I average 3 of 4 weekends during hunting season and 1-2 of 4 during the off-season.


X2....I use to hunt close to 50 days of the season plus the other trips down until I got too busy with work. Now that Iâ€™m retired, might be more. I like it as close to feeling like home as possible.....


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Being 8 years my senior, I applaud you..........but that isn't happening for me. We were at our place last weekend and it was all the RV air conditioner could do to maintain 85 degrees in this heat. I am at our place WAY too often to not have some comforts of home. I can rough it a few times but I average 3 of 4 weekends during hunting season and 1-2 of 4 during the off-season.


I hear ya about the heat. During the hot months I make day trips to the lease. During hunting season when it is cool/cold it's very comfortable. At some point I will take the RV, for now I still enjoy the simple primitive camp life.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Here's what we did. Sure do enjoy it.


TH


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Here's what we did. Sure do enjoy it.
> 
> TH


Yes sir, even has gutters!...lol....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a 55' Reefer trailer converted into a bunkhouse for years on our old lease. Full bathroom with a 3'Ã—3' shower, kitchen, dining, storeroom area and 2 bunkbeds. It was so high off the ground and well sealed that we never had any rodents. A/C and heat, full sized refrigerator and no worries about knocking your head on anything like in a regular RV. It was great. We did have a goat infestation once when a new guy on the lease was allowed to stay there and left the door wired open when he left... that was his last trip to that ranch...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Yes sir, even has gutters!...lol....


That's his sons stabbin cabin... :biggrin:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That's his sons stabbin cabin... :biggrin:


Classy stabbin cabin......:biggrin:


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I built this cabin in 79 in the bottom land.
Took this pic last Dec.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Reality Czech said:


> I built this cabin in 79 in the bottom land.
> Took this pic last Dec.


That's pretty cool. Where is that?


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

I finished out a 12x20 diersken building. Added 2 lofts, a bathroom. I finished the walls out with old barn wood and used tin for the ceiling. Next time I make it out to the ranch I will take some pictures.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Cheapest way is definitely the tent. We did that for years when I was a kid back in the 80s. 

But for something a little more secure...one of my coworkers framed out a gooseneck trailer and covered it with plywood. Definitely nothing fancy but keeps the rain out.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

"stabbin cabin".... That's funny!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Fb 3500.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That's pretty cool. Where is that?


Northwest Ft Bend Co.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I had a 55' Reefer trailer converted into a bunkhouse for years on our old lease. Full bathroom with a 3'Ã-3' shower, kitchen, dining, storeroom area and 2 bunkbeds. It was so high off the ground and well sealed that we never had any rodents. A/C and heat, full sized refrigerator and no worries about knocking your head on anything like in a regular RV. It was great. We did have a goat infestation once when a new guy on the lease was allowed to stay there and left the door wired open when he left... that was his last trip to that ranch...LOL


that hadda been fun cleaning up.
goats are as bad as *****...
and they s#!+ more...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Reality Czech said:


> Northwest Ft Bend Co.


frozen precipt?
no skeets, anyway..
woodstove?
plenty cut?
I'd enjoyed that so long as whiskey lasted...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Fishtexx said:


> Unscented Baby wipes! I seldom spend more than 3-4 nights. Outhouse for taking care of serious binness.


since I'm sure you have a way to heat water, a cheap NEW pump-up garden
sprayer can make for a good shower...
have done this on the beach and rice prarie many times..
wet down, lather, rinceâ€¦
even OK when it's cold if you fix a wind-break.
wooden pallet or flat rocks for the floor...
at the beach I just stand on a beer carton...


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

kweber said:


> that hadda been fun cleaning up.
> goats are as bad as *****...
> and they s#!+ more...


A romp of otters can make a bigger mess.:biggrin:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ looks like you have the makings for some nice foot rugs beside each bunk...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kweber said:


> that hadda been fun cleaning up.
> goats are as bad as *****...
> and they s#!+ more...


Yeah... it was a mess. Luckily I could open up the big double doors on the back of the trailer and sweep it all out the back. Had to get two new lower bunk mattresses though. The following year they sold off all the goats. One of the danged things had climbed one of the oaks by a real old rock cistern next to our camp the year before. I don't know if he fell or jumped into the cistern, but he was bellowing all night long. That cistern had a leak and was bone dry with no water going to it. The next day we had to get him out of there so we could sleep. Talk about a rodeo... I wish we had thought to film it!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah... it was a mess. Luckily I could open up the big double doors on the back of the trailer and sweep it all out the back. Had to get two new lower bunk mattresses though. The following year they sold off all the goats. One of the danged things had climbed one of the oaks by a real old rock cistern next to our camp the year before. I don't know if he fell or jumped into the cistern, but he was bellowing all night long. That cistern had a leak and was bone dry with no water going to it. The next day we had to get him out of there so we could sleep. Talk about a rodeo... I wish we had thought to film it!


I'm sure the Brady CofC has lotsa recipiesâ€¦
they hold an annual goat bbq
bbq goat is dang good!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kweber said:


> I'm sure the Brady CofC has lotsa recipiesâ€¦
> they hold an annual goat bbq
> bbq goat is dang good!


Yeah I like cabrito... but this was an older goat. Probably chewed the same as boot leather but not smell quite as good.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

What about an air mattress in the bed of a camper truck? If you have electricity run a cord to a small heater...


Not the best but you out of the rain and wind.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> What about an air mattress in the bed of a camper truck? If you have electricity run a cord to a small heater...
> 
> the best but you out of the rain and wind.


yall need to been huntin' w/Tess Holiday...
jus' gotta watch the GVW on that camper..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> What about an air mattress in the bed of a camper truck? If you have electricity run a cord to a small heater...
> 
> Not the best but you out of the rain and wind.


OP drives a Prius.....:biggrin:


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

BretE said:


> Donâ€™t be such a tightarse......buy a nice trailer.......:biggrin:


I can't hang with the big guns like you Bret... im just a po boy trying to get by in life!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wife and I kinda done it all..Small popup tent to large tent.as recent a in our 60s.19deg..would do it again..We had several campers 24' and over years and all ended up with leaks..and we had a Pickup with Camper shell we slept in...Were on lease where we were allowed to build a shack as long as it was removed or sold to new member when we left..That was the ultimate we were there 20y ....now we back to a 22f Hi Lo camper..

So theres our run down for 38y..Hunting # 1 comfort is #2.... and how much discomfort you can deal with (forgot we slept on a couple Picnic tables a few times)


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Here's my lil house. 
2 bedroom - 1 queen bed, 1 full bed
1 bath - stand up shower, toilet, sink
2 widow unit ACs will freeze you out
ceiling fans in each bedoroom
water heater with capacity for everyone to shower


It's skid mounted and can be loaded on a flatbed. It doesn't leak, and is almost bug tight.

I recently gave notice to leave my lease and am selling the lil house.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I had a 55' Reefer trailer converted into a bunkhouse for years on our old lease. Full bathroom with a 3'Ã-3' shower, kitchen, dining, storeroom area and 2 bunkbeds. It was so high off the ground and well sealed that we never had any rodents. A/C and heat, full sized refrigerator and no worries about knocking your head on anything like in a regular RV. It was great. We did have a goat infestation once when a new guy on the lease was allowed to stay there and left the door wired open when he left... that was his last trip to that ranch...LOL


I remember that trailer, that was really cool how ya'll set that up. I was impressed with it and with the story of how you got the dang thing to where it was set up LOL.

It's a shame you had to leave it there.

TH


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

BretE said:


> OP drives a Prius.....:biggrin:


Yea, be like a gorilla in a clown car.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I remember that trailer, that was really cool how ya'll set that up. I was impressed with it and with the story of how you got the dang thing to where it was set up LOL.
> 
> It's a shame you had to leave it there.
> 
> TH


Yep... spent many a night in that behemoth! I would have kept it, but the ranch I had to go thru to get it there had sold and the new owner wouldn't let me cut through his place. Just ran out of time.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

I came across a good deal on some wood. Guy tore down a shop, and with the usable pieces I can probably build a 8x12. a whole mess of 2x4s, some 6x6s, about a dozen pieces of siding, and six 3/4 sheets of plywood for $30. Just need to pull nails out of the 2x4s.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

BretE said:


> Donâ€™t be such a tightarse......buy a nice trailer.......:biggrin:


Beat me to it! Ron Hoover and Camping world on I10 near Katy are constantly running deals. Each carries their private label campers that are way under $10,000 and everything is new.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

There is a lot of good info on here. With that said, don't be in a hurry and watch this and other forums as well as craigslist and such for a travel trailer. It doesn't have to look good, just needs to be road worthy. You can make one water/wind tight with little effort and cost, so long as you aren't concerned about the looks. I see them all the time for less than a grand and you can pull it anywhere! Get the roll on roof seal for the top and patch any holes with whatever you have available. Here is another piece of advice! Inverter generator!!! They can be picked up new for around 5 to 6 hundred bucks and will run for 8 hours on a gallon or so of gas. They are also lighter and quieter than regular generators. Would not be hard at all to have a warm and water tight set up for less than 2 grand. Good luck!


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

I built a 1 man cabin approx. 6'x12' on 4"x6" skids. It fit on my trailer and with a little help it could be loaded and unloaded. The cabin had a cot, a toilet and a small bar for coffee maker and single burner camp stove. It wasn't insulated but heat wasn't a problem and I installed a window unit on one end. I only have one pic when it was loaded , heading to another lease.


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

Unfortunately my hunting cabin sat too long between leases and became this. Now I'm on another lease so construction of cabin #2 will start soon.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bushwhacker said:


> Unfortunately my hunting cabin sat too long between leases and became this. Now I'm on another lease so construction of cabin #2 will start soon.


LOL... She Shed! :cheers:


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LOL... She Shed! :cheers:


 Yep, lesson learned - don't leave stuff laying around. Not only was the once manly cabin appropriated for other use, but I was the one that had to transform it.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

bushwhacker said:


> I built a 1 man cabin approx. 6'x12' on 4"x6" skids. It fit on my trailer and with a little help it could be loaded and unloaded. The cabin had a cot, a toilet and a small bar for coffee maker and single burner camp stove. It wasn't insulated but heat wasn't a problem and I installed a window unit on one end. I only have one pic when it was loaded , heading to another lease.


I like the idea of making it 6' wide for the trailer.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Went from sleeping in/under truck in my 20's to 600 sf cabin with wood burning stove , window unit, water well with sit down toilet, stand up shower, full kitchen & TV in my 50's. 20's were fun but 50's are more comfortable. :smile:


----------

